# Wild Hog ATV Riders Cookout and Hog Waller Night Ride



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)

Entertainment and cookout starts at 2pm. Night ride will follow. Entertainment by DJ Silver Fox. $15 per person. Food and soft-drinks will be provided by Wild Hog Hunting Club. For more information, please contact Gregg Tate @ 601-768-0194, look up Wild Hog ATV Riders on Facebook, or email [email protected] Also The TIDE will be playing North Texas and we will have it on a flat screen so no one has to miss the game. Everyone is welcome to come to the cookout even if you don't want to attend the ride. There will be plenty of entertainment. So come ready to DO IT WILD HOG STYLE!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So I'm guessing it's Sept. 17th... ?  *Edit*


----------



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)

September 17th.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry typo. I looked at the calender to see when the NT game was. lol Then then typed the wrong dern number.


----------



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)

We got a Can Am team that's wanting to challenge a Brute Force team. Any takers????


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I know a few guys that would take part in this but way to far away lol.


----------

